# help! ms outlook contacts folder gone missing!!!



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

I just realised that my ms outlook contact folder has gone missing from the folder list. I don't know how long it has been missing as I don't use ms outlook often. I have tried looking for it from Tools, custom, options, etc.. but there is no sign. I tried importing an address book to see it if creates a new contacts folder but it hasn't.

How can I create a new contacts folder? I have a backup of email addresses.

Many thanks in advance.

Jaygor

system sony laptop/centrino/winxp pro/512Mb


----------



## Joann Barker (Sep 14, 2004)

Try removing Outlook Contacts from the Outlook configuration. Then putting it back in again.


----------



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Joann

"Try removing Outlook Contacts from the Outlook configuration. Then putting it back in again."

Thanks for the reply, but I am a little confused. I have tried looking into so many different configurations tools that I dn't know which configuration you refer to. Currently my list of contacts, or email addresses is two, and they are located in the address book. They were created last night. And then I closed down the software and rebooted the laptop. Still no sign of contact folder in ms outlook.

Normally I would expect to locate the contacts folder inside the personal folder along with the inbox,outbox, calender, drafts etc.. But I can't create a new one. Its weird.

jaygor


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *jaygor*

What version of Outlook are you using?

Have you tried creating a new Personal Folders (.pst) file?


----------



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi EAFiedler
MS Outlook About button reveal ver MS Outlook 10.2627.2625

However I just discovered the contacts folder location. I have no explanation but bear with me.

The contacts folder is in the left hand list of folders. There are two main folders
1st. Archive Folder with the following sub folders calender, Deleted Item, Journal, Sent Item, Tasks

2nd. Outlook Today - [Personal Folder] . This contains all the folders in alphabetical order of the people and companies that I commnicate by email. BUT it also contains the Calender, CONTACTS, Inbox, Journal, notes, Outbox, Sent Items, and Tasks

I cannot move the Contacts folder or the other non personal folders out of Outlook Today. I don't mind deleting them as I have backed my data. But I don't what effect this will have.

I have no explanation how this mixup has occured as I use MS Outlook on my laptop only once every two months or so..

Any suggestions how to rearrange the outlook folder to normal wouldbe much appreciated...

Thank you

jaygor


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It sounds like you are using Outlook 2002.

The Archive Personal Folders is where Outlook is archiving old items.

Still a bit confused, your Personal Folder sounds correct, it contains the default folders when configured to be the Default delivery location.

What seems out of order to you?
Are you wanting another Personal Folder to be the default delivery location?
Are you wanting to copy the Contacts folder to a different Personal Folder?


----------



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi EAfiedler

I have always been used to seeing the order of three major folders in the Folder List: 
Personal Folder 
Archive Folder 
Personal Folder

The second personal folder is a copy of the first one. Don'y ask me why but that's how Microsoft loaded it up, and I never touch it.

First Personal Folder contains following I shall call 'outlook tool folders' and in the order:- 
calender, contacts, deleted items, drafts, Inbox, journal, Junk mail, notes,outbox, sent items, tasks, search folder.

The Inbox contains folders for all my personal contacts, and they are seperate from my list of tools folders.

Then there is the Archive folder as described previously.

What has happened is that I now have a new major folder called 
Outlook Today -[Personal Folder] and it contians all the tools folders as indicated above, listed alphabetically together with all my contacts folder.

I have tried to move to rearrange them but outlook will not allow it.

And I have no idea how this happened, but now I suspect that someone has tempered with importing an old archived .pst file list of folders, and a .csv list of contacts and did not tell ME!!! Because I beginning to recognise names on personal folder list that should have been removed years ago.

I hope this all makes sense.

jaygor


----------

